# V67.09 for Medicare follow up colonoscopy



## cwharvey (Aug 26, 2010)

Since the CMS guidelines were updated effective Oct. 2009 for coding follow up for polyps and/or colon cancer to V67.09 and 45378, has anyone seen a change in reimbursement or denials? This is from Supplemental Instructions Article A45926..."4.Surveillance of colonic neoplasia. When the patient has a history of colorectal cancer or polyps and is being followed for this indication, use the appropriate diagnostic CPT code with ICD-9-CM code V67.09 as the primary diagnosis and one of the following ICD-9-CM codes as the secondary diagnosis: V10.05, V10.06 or V12.72."


----------



## BECKYPHILLIPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*V67.09*

Isn't there specific guidelines from Medicare that state you must have specific sizes of polyps previous removed to use this code?


----------

